# Livescope use in Rivers for Salmon and Steelhead



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience using livescope or similar technology in rivers for salmon or steelhead? I've seen a couple people using it and was wondering how effective it is for finding fish in a river setting.

Thanks


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tacklemaster said:


> Does anyone have any experience using livescope or similar technology in rivers for salmon or steelhead? I've seen a couple people using it and was wondering how effective it is for finding fish in a river setting.
> 
> Thanks


I personally don’t have one but I have seen quite a few videos in its use. Appears to work pretty good Not sure I would spend the money for it though.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

In most of my fishing, I have deliberate approaches to multiple locations in the water column, so not really something I’d look for. 

On the other hand if you were the running and gunning type of boat angler on large rivers it would really help speed you up.


----------



## ChromeDome69 (Oct 25, 2018)

I got out with mine for the first time yesterday, definitely interesting. Could clearly see groups of fish in the runs. Looking forward to getting out with it some more.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Sees like it would be great for plugging


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

ChromeDome69 said:


> I got out with mine for the first time yesterday, definitely interesting. Could clearly see groups of fish in the runs. Looking forward to getting out with it some more.


Yeah Pluggin


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought one , pretty neat perch fishing, I could see when a pod white perch come in, they were above the yellow, going to get the ps30 for trolling


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Bunch of cheaters...


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Yup, actually waiting for anti-Llivescope legislation to come up here in MN. It has changed musky fishing, not for the better.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

UPEsox said:


> Yup, actually waiting for anti-Llivescope legislation to come up here in MN. It has changed musky fishing, not for the better.


can you elaborate more on this?


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

It is pretty easy to figure out that anglers will now sit on a spot and harass fish into oblivion. What has become of the angling experience? "Jeez Bob that 44 inch muskie has been sulking in that same spot for 6 hours". Elaborate. Elaborate this. Instant gratification is not and has never been a part of angling. Now the morons are going to park in runs on rivers and beat the hell out of neutral fish until they get a hook in a fishes body other than it's mouth. Elaborate. There is a certain mystery to why, how, and where fish like to hang out. Unraveling the unknown is the intrigue. Not turning on some BS technology and beating the hell out of fish that you can see. Get real.

Kisutch 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association "We pledge to kill them all"

Alewife what?


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Kisutch said:


> It is pretty easy to figure out that anglers will now sit on a spot and harass fish into oblivion. What has become of the angling experience? "Jeez Bob that 44 inch muskie has been sulking in that same spot for 6 hours". Elaborate. Elaborate this. Instant gratification is not and has never been a part of angling. Now the morons are going to park in runs on rivers and beat the hell out of neutral fish until they get a hook in a fishes body other than it's mouth. Elaborate. There is a certain mystery to why, how, and where fish like to hang out. Unraveling the unknown is the intrigue. Not turning on some BS technology and beating the hell out of fish that you can see. Get real.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> ...


Only thing I have to add is nothing. 

When a fat wallet can overcome time spent on the stream


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

UPEsox said:


> Only thing I have to add is nothing.
> 
> When a fat wallet can overcome time spent on the stream


I have plenty to add. How is advanced technology any different than any other advantage one angler has over others? When I'm standing tits deep in the Maumee in a few weeks, I'll be watching a line of guys with boats built for that particular river and that particular run. They'll be parked across the river - well within casting distance - sitting essentially right next to the cut that the walleye use as a highway. They won't be wet and freezing. They'll catch 4 times as many fish as me, every time. Should I cry about the "advantage" they have or should I appreciate their willingness to spend their own hard earned money for their specific preference in angling opportunities? 

How about all of the guys with 20 different Loomis and St Croix rods that can feel the bite way better? What about the hunters that can go out onto their managed property and sit in a nice, heated box blind, warm up lunch, and take their pick of the 30 different deer they see everyday? Most importantly, how about the advantage that the vast majority of you guys have of generational knowledge of the best fishing spots, techniques, timing of runs, etc not to mention all of you hunters that grew up with private farmland to hunt - land that you had access to because of your family, because of the advantage of being born into the right situation rather than by dint of your own merit? Most of that was handed to you while people like me are learning it through trial and error and will never have the level of insight that you were handed? 

Everything that we do as outdoorsman that's beyond throwing a spear at a rabbit is thanks to advancing technology. Those that get the 1st crack at said advances are those that are willing to sacrifice their own wealth for it and that's as fair as anything in a capitalist society. Maybe I'm not using it right, but I haven't seen a fish population destroying level of advantage to my livescope. Sure, it's a great tool, but once you find the fish it's no better than a flasher and less useful than a $150 underwater camera. 

I also wonder how many anglers have/will actually spring for one. Most guys aren't going to spend more on a single piece of equipment than the value of all the rest of their gear combined. This is only a "problem" for the 1 percenters of anglers, IMO. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Macs13 said:


> I have plenty to add. How is advanced technology any different than any other advantage one angler has over others? When I'm standing tits deep in the Maumee in a few weeks, I'll be watching a line of guys with boats built for that particular river and that particular run. They'll be parked across the river - well within casting distance - sitting essentially right next to the cut that the walleye use as a highway. They won't be wet and freezing. They'll catch 4 times as many fish as me, every time. Should I cry about the "advantage" they have or should I appreciate their willingness to spend their own hard earned money for their specific preference in angling opportunities?
> 
> How about all of the guys with 20 different Loomis and St Croix rods that can feel the bite way better? What about the hunters that can go out onto their managed property and sit in a nice, heated box blind, warm up lunch, and take their pick of the 30 different deer they see everyday? Most importantly, how about the advantage that the vast majority of you guys have of generational knowledge of the best fishing spots, techniques, timing of runs, etc not to mention all of you hunters that grew up with private farmland to hunt - land that you had access to because of your family, because of the advantage of being born into the right situation rather than by dint of your own merit? Most of that was handed to you while people like me are learning it through trial and error and will never have the level of insight that you were handed?
> 
> ...


Spears are too high tech for some. Fish and game should only be taken with bare hands while naked. Anyone with a hand spread larger than 9" must be limited to using just one hand to even the playing field.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Macs13 said:


> I have plenty to add. How is advanced technology any different than any other advantage one angler has over others? When I'm standing tits deep in the Maumee in a few weeks, I'll be watching a line of guys with boats built for that particular river and that particular run. They'll be parked across the river - well within casting distance - sitting essentially right next to the cut that the walleye use as a highway. They won't be wet and freezing. They'll catch 4 times as many fish as me, every time. Should I cry about the "advantage" they have or should I appreciate their willingness to spend their own hard earned money for their specific preference in angling opportunities?
> 
> How about all of the guys with 20 different Loomis and St Croix rods that can feel the bite way better? What about the hunters that can go out onto their managed property and sit in a nice, heated box blind, warm up lunch, and take their pick of the 30 different deer they see everyday? Most importantly, how about the advantage that the vast majority of you guys have of generational knowledge of the best fishing spots, techniques, timing of runs, etc not to mention all of you hunters that grew up with private farmland to hunt - land that you had access to because of your family, because of the advantage of being born into the right situation rather than by dint of your own merit? Most of that was handed to you while people like me are learning it through trial and error and will never have the level of insight that you were handed?
> 
> ...


Walleye in the Maumee during the run are fare more numerous than muskie and trout. Saw more floating muskie on Lake Vermilion this year than ever before. That's a result of guys sharpshooting muskie in deep water and harassing them until they bite..or snag them. Fish dies from barotrauma. Guides feel the pressure to adopt the technology because they need to put guys on fish, most guides that I know try to use it is as ethically as possible but some are considering bagging it because it doesnt feel like sport. 

I know part of the reason I enjoy muskie fishing is its a grind but if you pay enough attention to detail and put the pattern together.....all of that work has to be done before you get a shot with one on your line. 

Personally i think livescope, should only be allowed when main engine is well above idle speed.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

UPEsox said:


> Walleye in the Maumee during the run are fare more numerous than muskie and trout. Saw more floating muskie on Lake Vermilion this year than ever before. That's a result of guys sharpshooting muskie in deep water and harassing them until they bite..or snag them. Fish dies from barotrauma. Guides feel the pressure to adopt the technology because they need to put guys on fish, most guides that I know try to use it is as ethically as possible but some are considering bagging it because it doesnt feel like sport.


A lot of assumptions here.

If we deem Livescope to no longer be sporting, where do we draw the line; side imaging, down imaging, 2-D solar, underwater cameras, GPS, satellite photos, topo maps??


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

When I can watch a cast land infront of a fish and see the strike real time with any of those technologies.....

Why is shining at night illegal, its an unfair advantage. 

Its not a slippery slope. It's a brick wall. Livescope/Mega3d are a different category of technology.


----------



## ChromeDome69 (Oct 25, 2018)

UPEsox said:


> When I can watch a cast land infront of a fish and see the strike real time with any of those technologies.....
> 
> Why is shining at night illegal, its an unfair advantage.
> 
> Its not a slippery slope. It's a brick wall. Livescope/Mega3d are a different category of technology.





UPEsox said:


> When I can watch a cast land infront of a fish and see the strike real time with any of those technologies.....
> 
> Why is shining at night illegal, its an unfair advantage.
> 
> Its not a slippery slope. It's a brick wall. Livescope/Mega3d are a different category of technology.



You don't use a vexilar, i'd hope.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

UPEsox said:


> When I can watch a cast land infront of a fish and see the strike real time with any of those technologies.....
> 
> Why is shining at night illegal, its an unfair advantage.
> 
> Its not a slippery slope. It's a brick wall. Livescope/Mega3d are a different category of technology.


I can watch a "live" fish reaction to my bait with 2-D sonar. Does this mean that a Vexilar should not be allowed?

I do understand there is a difference, but to me it's not as cut and dry as you make it seem. Finding fish using some sort of sonar has been common place for a very long time. The $100 units today are far better than the best units from 30 years ago, but you still have to make the fish bite. Using this technology to snag fish is a whole different argument that some people are trying to use to muddy the waters.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Glad you're not being deliberately obtuse. 

Literally, all you guys are telling me is that you've never used the technology.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

UPEsox said:


> Literally, all you guys are telling me is that you've never used the technology.


Correct, I have never personally used it, but I have seen it used on almost every fishing show for the past year+. There is a obviously a reason all of the pros and TV guys are using it, it works! But I feel like the same thing happened when side imaging came onto the scene, it was a game changer for finding fish and structure. The catch is most guys don't take the time to learn how to use it correctly to get the most out of it, which from everything I've heard about Livescope, the same applies. The guys who put in the time to learn the technology and go to the extra effort to find fish will increase their success proportionately. 

If I had $3K burning a whole in my pocket, it would be installed on my boat tomorrow. Unfortunately, I don't have that problem.


----------



## ChromeDome69 (Oct 25, 2018)

lastflight said:


> If I had $3K burning a whole in my pocket, it would be installed on my boat tomorrow. Unfortunately, I don't have that problem.


$1800 with 9" head unit


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

ChromeDome69 said:


> $1800 with 9" head unit


That's more like it! I was looking at the ice bundles this winter, if I remember right they were pushing $3000.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

lastflight said:


> That's more like it! I was looking at the ice bundles this winter, if I remember right they were pushing $3000.


Chrome is talking about Panoptix bundle, not Livescope. Similar technology but still not the same. Livescope Ducer and black box is $1499


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe I should change my username to Luddite Angler. I've never used any type of electronic device to catch a fish. Nothing. 

Then again, I don't play video games either. 

I'd rather just make an educated guess and live with getting skunked from time to time. 

No biggie.


----------



## ChromeDome69 (Oct 25, 2018)

UPEsox said:


> Chrome is talking about Panoptix bundle, not Livescope. Similar technology but still not the same. Livescope Ducer and black box is $1499



I have livescope. LVS32 transducer, 9" Ultramap UHD and GT54 transducer package, $1800. You will be able to find it cheaper soon, they just released livescope plus last week which comes with what they call the LVS34 transducer.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Just picked me up a Helix 9 with mega si and di. I've never owned any fancy stuff always fished blind. 

After meeting so many others who have them, I sort of felt like I was the only one out there without one. I don't think I saw a single angler this ice fishing season that didn't have some type of sonar. And people I would meet at the boat launch always looked shocked when I told them I didn't have one. Like "how do you fish"? So I finally went out and got one. Not for trout and fishing in a small river, but for deep water and big bodies of water. Places I'm not familiar with. Places I could get lost. 

I got it because last summer fishing bodies of water I wasn't familiar with I had no idea where drop offs or structure were unless I could see it with my eye balls. Reading maps only gets you so far. Approximate at best. Also being able to track where I've been and where I'm going and not get lost. I wont be so afraid to adventuring. 

I'm looking forward to playing around with it. I Kind of doubt it will actually help me catch more fish. That would require a miracle 
Hoping at least to be able to find more fish. Maybe keep my hopes up when I'm not getting any bites.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

I love my livescope. Just trying to figure a way to mount it on my boat so I can remove it after fishing. I bought the ice package so it has a mount for fishing on the ice but I’d like something temporary for the boat


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> I love my livescope. Just trying to figure a way to mount it on my boat so I can remove it after fishing. I bought the ice package so it has a mount for fishing on the ice but I’d like something temporary for the boat


In the same boat myself....only, I'm waiting for the new transducer to become available, before purchasing. I'm trying to figure out what will be the best way to use it on multiple boats...(i.e....Walleye boat, River boat, etc.). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

BigWoods Bob said:


> In the same boat myself....only, I'm waiting for the new transducer to become available, before purchasing. I'm trying to figure out what will be the best way to use it on multiple boats...(i.e....Walleye boat, River boat, etc.). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This looks like it might have potential for multiple boat application


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

I didn’t catch it, but did he say where he got it from


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> I didn’t catch it, but did he say where he got it from


Traxtech makes it. Just fair warning though, they sure don’t give them away. They have a website.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

They didn’t give that livescope away either


----------



## justducky430 (Sep 25, 2014)

BigWoods Bob said:


> In the same boat myself....only, I'm waiting for the new transducer to become available, before purchasing. I'm trying to figure out what will be the best way to use it on multiple boats...(i.e....Walleye boat, River boat, etc.). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not a great pic but here is my first attempt at piecing something together. Good luck!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Started doing some research, and there are definitely quite a few options out there! Most of the really nice looking ones, are definitely a bit pricey, but there are some "homebrew" setups that look as if they could do the job adequately. 

Next up, is to try to determine the best setup to make the electronics as easily portable as possible?? Thinking maybe one of the Ice setups, that I can just move from boat to boat??

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

justducky430 said:


> Not a great pic but here is my first attempt at piecing something together. Good luck!
> View attachment 822082
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup. I also have a smaller boat 16’ StarCraft
What kind of mount is that?


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Started doing some research, and there are definitely quite a few options out there! Most of the really nice looking ones, are definitely a bit pricey, but there are some "homebrew" setups that look as if they could do the job adequately.
> 
> Next up, is to try to determine the best setup to make the electronics as easily portable as possible?? Thinking maybe one of the Ice setups, that I can just move from boat to boat??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You’ll have the time of your life. Watch YouTube videos 
Those guys know how to tune it in so it works best for you. Some call it an unfair advantage but technology is always gonna move forward. Imagine what they can come up with next with sonar. Can’t wait to find walleyes with it this spring on the tit. Should be exciting


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> You’ll have the time of your life. Watch YouTube videos
> Those guys know how to tune it in so it works best for you. Some call it an unfair advantage but technology is always gonna move forward. Imagine what they can come up with next with sonar. Can’t wait to find walleyes with it this spring on the tit. Should be exciting


Hopefully, I'll have it in time to use for Walleye!? Thus far, it's been impossible to find the new Livescope + transducer in stock anywhere!

If not this Spring, then definitely in time for fall bobbers & skein!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## justducky430 (Sep 25, 2014)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> nice setup. I also have a smaller boat 16’ StarCraft
> What kind of mount is that?


This one's a 16 SeaArk, great little boat

I used a Ram Tough Claw (1.5" ball) with 1-1/8 and 1-1/4 o.d. round aluminum tube. The bottom transducer mount is right from Garmin.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Hopefully, I'll have it in time to use for Walleye!? Thus far, it's been impossible to find the new Livescope + transducer in stock anywhere Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Garmins website still has em in stock


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Garmins website still has em in stock


Hmmmm.....just looked, and it said availability was 5-8 weeks out? (This is for the New Livescope Plus).

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Transducer pole system easy peasy https://www.fishingspecialties.com/

Hal


----------

